# Can a fwd sr go in a 240sx, why not?



## s12rally (Dec 5, 2003)

I was wandering, and i know they are always distinguished as 2 different engines, the fwd and rwd. is it because the mounts are different or what. I have learned everything i know about the sr20 etc. off of the various forums and such. but i have never read about the differences of the mount positions between the 2. i know all the parts interchange and that they are assentually the same engine! well why can't i fab it to work, the fwd sr20de are cheap and easy to find! maybe swap the block put all the pieces of the fwd in the rwd block and put the head on and all, then put a turbo on it later.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

answer to your question is... common sense!!! :loser:

if fwd sr20's are so cheap and easy to find, how come no one puts them in the 240sx (rwd)???


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:dumbass:


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The biggest difference in a FWD and a RWD SR20 is the water outlet on the head is on the exhaust side for the FWD and on the intake side for the RWD. The short blocks are for the most part identical.

Troy


----------



## OldBrit (Dec 6, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> The short blocks are for the most part identical.
> 
> Troy


So if you had a transmission and a clutch assembly from a RWD engine you could bolt it up to a FWD block?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

OldBrit said:


> So if you had a transmission and a clutch assembly from a RWD engine you could bolt it up to a FWD block?


In a word "Yes"

Troy


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

the point is there would be no reason to run a fwd 240sx or in other words it would not be as fun. :dumbass:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Same with the CA18, RWD and FWD versions.....I would belive the FWD SR20 would bolt up to a RWD tranny


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I know the GTiR throttle body faces the wrong way if you move the engine to north/south config. You can assume the Bluebird SR20DET is the same.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, I forgot about that also.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

blk240sxgp said:


> the point is there would be no reason to run a fwd 240sx or in other words it would not be as fun. :dumbass:


Ummm, that's not the intent here. They're talking about bolt the FWD SR20 to an RWD tranny and staying RWD. Maybe you should read some more and learn before prematurely flashing the dumbass flag.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

:dumbass:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why would u wabt a 240 to be lowered to the Gentiles of the FF?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OldBrit said:


> So if you had a transmission and a clutch assembly from a RWD engine you could bolt it up to a FWD block?


Yes you can. The only diffrences are the engine mounts. When you get your RWD gearbox, you'll get some brackets with it to mount the engine. All the threads on the block are EXACTLY the same....

I did the same thing with my CA18/20 motor for my Clubman....it started its life in a FWD Nissan EXA, then it spun the number 3 crank bottom end bearing, and I got hold of the "stuffed" motor for free 

I stipped off the old FWD engine mounts, and I bolted up the Nissan blubird engine mounts with no mods at all.....Even the RWD Nissan Bluebird Gearbox bolted up no problems....Since the car is a custom chassis, I'll make new engine mounts from scratch......np.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

about how much do the fwd sr20 run? im trying to convince my frined to put one in an old geo as a drag car. those things are light as hell.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

you can get them pretty cheap. well, USDM atleast, and maybe JDM. dont know if the plumbing would work for a FWD(T) engine, you'd have to do a lot. i'd like to see if i can find a used possibly blown FWD SR and try to stick it in a de-engined 240. 



oh, and kaptinkrillio, i had the same idea. the engine fits, as i was told, but just barely. i would love to run around in a lime green, widebody 3dr metro. why wide body? cause you'd have to run some rather wide tires to get the power down, and the geos had like 13x5" rims or something like that. im sure some 15x7s wuld work, with the right offest and stuff.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

megaseth said:


> oh, and kaptinkrillio, i had the same idea. the engine fits, as i was told, but just barely. i would love to run around in a lime green, widebody 3dr metro. why wide body? cause you'd have to run some rather wide tires to get the power down, and the geos had like 13x5" rims or something like that. im sure some 15x7s wuld work, with the right offest and stuff.


i was kind of thinking the same thing but with another car. my dad has a ford Aspire that is just junk really. i want to put something in it, i was thinking a 302, but i doubt it would fit and wouldnt be worth the fabrication. a FWD CA18DET or SR20DET would be sick tho.


----------

